# Pus-Filled Bumps (Pimple-looking) (Help?!)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

My new baby Hope has something on the skin of her inner thighs (right where the udder will be hanging)
The skin seems slightly irritated, but there are these BIG pus-filled pimples on her skin...? (a couple are the size of a pinky nail)

I spoke with a good friend and she thinks this is Staph Dermatitis?
Does anyone have a clue how to get rid of this on a baby?
Please help me get this thing cleared up?!

Will this affect her for the rest of her life?
Is it contagious?
Should I be worried about my other goats?
The pen where Hope and Bucky are living in now is the same pen that my adult does are going to be giving birth in in about a month...
Will this hurt the newborns???
Should I re-think where my ghats will kid? I don't have any other place!
I am really worried! Please help!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She'll be fine, it happens  Not a biggie. Our Lamancha has it a little, there is a blue spray on tractor supply that will clear it up. We added tea tree oil to the udder wash and that should help too.

Our wether had it under his tail last year. It got worse, then POOF gone


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We had the same thing last year. I used neosporin on out


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here are pics of mine they just had that a week ago and are all pregnant no worries its staph dermatitis like your friend says. I treated with Exceed antibiotics 1 dose then the same dose 4 days later. You should also use chlorahexidine scrub, its blue.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

always does my heart good when I read posts that put the person at ease...: ) you are a group of awesome people : )


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

smshooter515 = That's pretty much what it looked like, except that she had a LOT more of it, and over a MUCH larger area. I WISH I would have taken photos! 

I wanted to give you guys a quick update. It seems that this has finally cleared up! There has been NO new pimples, no pus, no redness, nothing. There are a few scattered leftover scabs here and there, but the skin appears to be smooth to the touch now, although a bit discolored due to the damage... (Poor baby)
Hopefully she stays clear!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

That is great to hear did you ever find out what it was? How did you treat it or did you leave it alone? Great to hear!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

smshooter515 said:


> That is great to hear did you ever find out what it was? How did you treat it or did you leave it alone? Great to hear!


It wasn't soremouth. It was Staph Dermatitis.
I followed a BUNCH of advice, and it seemed to work. Yay!
Here is what I did....
My Goat Goddess friend looked at her, and said that it was staph dermatitis.
Later that day, I got a call from a Vet, and we talked in depth about what I should do. He said she should be washed thoroughly with warm water, and all the pus I can see should be removed (expressed) and scrubbed off, and to put Neosporin Lotion on the area, but he made sure I understood NOT to use the ointment, which is vaseline-based, and it would actually prevent the area from being dry.... I mentioned the Gold Bond Medicated Powder, and he said, "Use it, it won't hurt, and it might actually prevent her from messing with the area!" He said she should be on antibiotics for a week, and my friend gave me some to use... (I LOVE HER!)

So when I got home, I had hubby hold her in the tub, kind of on her back, with her belly up. I washed with very warm water, and antibacterial soap (which we rarely use because it's BAD for the septic system), and a VERY rough sponge, which sort of 'scratched' the skin, and removed most of the pus. I then 'popped' all the remaining pimples, and basically made sure there was no more pus to be found...
I then towel dried her, and had hubby hold her again, so that I could blow-dry the area. When she was dry, I applied the Neosporin ointment, and blew dried again, and then I powdered the BEE-CHEEZES out of her bottom with the Gold Bond Medicated Powder.... After that, she got her bottle, and her shot of Antibiotic....
The next day, there were only a few new pimples (maybe 5? not like 50-75 the day before, and the new ones were very small), so we repeated exactly what we did the day before....
The following day, there wasn't a single new pimple, and the skin was looking more like it should. We repeated the treatment again, and she wasn't bothering the area at all, because of the menthol in the Gold Bond Powder. 
After that, we never washed her again...  Just gave her the remaining antibiotics... 
I am just so glad it's gone!!!


----------



## Marnee (Jul 21, 2013)

I am so glad I found this discussion. My goat has the same thing. This is my son's 4-H goat and we are getting ready for fair and these pimple like bumps just showed up. They look exactly like those in your pictures and he has a few that are huge. How long did it take for your goat to clear up. I am going to get Neosporin now.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tea Tree oil is also good for some strains of staph.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Make sure the Neosporin is a LOTION, not ointment. I did type the wrong thing (I said I put the ointment on her, and it was actually a lotion. My fault). Don't use vaseline based products, because they prevent the skin from drying, and will cause more breakouts.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Been a LONG while now, and she is CLEAR and clean!
All the fur has grown back, and she is as beautiful as can be!
(I WISH I WOULD HAVE TAKEN PHOTOS!!!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is finally clear!


----------

